# low newborn heartrate/long qt syndrome???



## kathan12904 (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone have any info about either of these? After a triumphant and uneventful HBAC, my perfectly healthy in all other respects baby has a very low heart rate (80-90bpm). This had everyone concerned, so a trip to the ER later, he has been diagnosed with long QT syndrome. The ever so helpful ped there gave me a ridiculous internet handout and let me know that this put him in a higher risk category for SIDS. They also said there is a chance that this is a transient issue. I'm looking for input about this syndrome, as well as other explainations for the low heartrate. TIA


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I know a mom online who has 2 kids with that and they have pacemakers because they had some really bad heart problems. If he does have that, I would suggest seeing a cardiologist. My on line friend kids' may have a severe case of it, I don't know. I think it was inappropriate to just give you a handout if that's what he has.

My SIL has a very low heartrate just naturally. She had all kinds of tests and nothing was ever discovered. She has very few problems from it. She does have a really hard time losing weight because her metabolism is so low-- and gains weight very easily eating less than other people. She also had a very small baby. He was full term but weighed barely 5 pounds and they think it had to do with bloodflow. He's fine though. He gained weight very quickly after the birth.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

From what I,ve read, long qt syndrome is a risk factor for sudden death. An apnea monitor is often recommended for babies who are seen as at risk.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Adults with long qt syndrome can't take certain medications.


----------



## kathan12904 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeahwhat* 
From what I,ve read, long qt syndrome is a risk factor for sudden death. An apnea monitor is often recommended for babies who are seen as at risk.

Could you point me in the direction of what you have read?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

one baby we had years ago -- the metabolic screening came back low thyroid-- has the metabolic screening been done?


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

First, I think I'd want the diagnosis of long qt syndrome confirmed by a pediatric cardiologist. It seems something pretty serious for a quick ER diagnosis and send you on your way. Really, you would also want to discuss treatment/follow up with a cardiologist.

If you google long qt and sids, there are plenty of articles from reputable journals discussing the connection.


----------

